
Hyper 1.0.0 - montogeek
https://github.com/zeit/hyper/releases/tag/1.0.0
======
woodruffw
I'm skeptical of the value of electron-ified applications when fully native
alternatives suffice. However, ignoring that, there are a few (pretty severe)
problems with this release:

* The .deb package seems to install everything in /opt. This seems to be pretty common practice for electron apps and isn't a _huge_ deal, except for the fact that a wrapper executable/link isn't installed anywhere else on the system. As a result, I had to go looking for the install directory and invoke hyper as a fully-qualified path (i.e., /opt/Hyper/hyper).

* Hyper tries to run `npm prune && npm install --production` on every startup, which (naturally) fails when the user doesn't have node (much less npm) installed globally.

* Most control modifiers don't work on Linux at all, making it impossible to work inside of programs like nano, alpine, etc.

* Throughput seems to be an issue. Running `cat /dev/zero` locked the entire application up.

These problems are understandable considering the (often unappreciated)
complexity of terminals, but they're also surprising in a 1.0.0 release.

~~~
IshKebab
> I'm skeptical of the value of electron-ified applications when fully native
> alternatives suffice.

Me too, although in the case of terminal apps, they really haven't moved on
since the 70s. How many support images? Completion popups? Browsable history?
Current directory widget? Collapsible output?

Honestly if it takes some insane over-engineering to get some actual
innovation in terminal apps I'm all for it! And when I say "innovation" I mean
"obvious features that should have been there decades ago".

~~~
sime2009
I'm busy exploring some of these ideas in my little project Extraterm
[https://github.com/sedwards2009/extraterm](https://github.com/sedwards2009/extraterm)
.

This little gif demonstrates what it can do now:
[https://github.com/sedwards2009/extraterm/raw/master/docs/ed...](https://github.com/sedwards2009/extraterm/raw/master/docs/edit_direct.gif)

Some more demos of its features are here:
[https://github.com/sedwards2009/extraterm/blob/master/docs/t...](https://github.com/sedwards2009/extraterm/blob/master/docs/tour.md)

It is still early days for Extraterm although I use it myself daily (mostly on
Windows and Linux). It too is built on Electron. It makes it possible to try
out ideas relatively quickly and grants access to a megaton of 3rd party
libraries and tools.

~~~
drvdevd
Very cool looking project!

------
ComputerGuru
OK, I just installed it on Windows. Right out of the box, it does not
recognize ctrl+c. What am I supposed to think about the quality of this?

(I literally have not tried a single other thing. I made a typo on the very
first command I wanted to try. I tried ctrl+c to start over, and it did not
recognize it.)

EDIT

I gave it another chance. If I start a bash shell, it recognizes ctrl+c, but
it does not recognize the up arrow key. Not impressed. Don't get the hype.
Sorry.

EDIT2

Is this being brigaded? It's the first result on HN without clear reason, and
I'm being downvoted immediately for posting this feedback. What's going on?

[https://github.com/zeit/hyper/issues/1127](https://github.com/zeit/hyper/issues/1127)

[https://github.com/zeit/hyper/issues/1126](https://github.com/zeit/hyper/issues/1126)

[https://github.com/zeit/hyper/issues/1121](https://github.com/zeit/hyper/issues/1121)

[https://github.com/zeit/hyper/issues/1129](https://github.com/zeit/hyper/issues/1129)

EDIT3

OK, seriously, what's with the downvote brigade? I'm at -3 now.

~~~
arcticfox
I think the downvotes may be that you're posing a rhetorical question based on
a sample size of one. As opposed to spending 15 more seconds to try a few more
things and saying "I tried 10 commands, nothing worked" or "I tried 10
commands, works great, but Ctrl+C is broken on Windows and that really needs
to be fixed"

My experience with the Zeit team is that they're very responsive and
interactive via GitHub - I'd be surprised if the issue isn't fixed soon

~~~
ComputerGuru
Did you miss the part about the next four things I tried also being broken
along with the github links in which I filed the bug reports?

~~~
arcticfox
"I literally have not tried a single other thing"

And without clicking through to all four links, there's no indication that
they were from you trying things.

~~~
ComputerGuru
So you completely didn't read the part that begins "I gave it another try.."
before downvoting? (Yes, it's an edit, but also, yes, it was made less than 5
minutes after my initial post and a good while before you replied and before
the downvote brigade hit.)

Anyway, I put my money where my mouth is and I reported each issue that I
encountered with hyper on Github (the links are above) before giving up on it
(for now). I'm not a bandwagon hater nor a bandwagon fan, at the moment, hyper
is not ready for use or worth the hype. In a month, it may be. I'll revisit it
periodically in order to re-evaluate my findings in the interest of using the
best tool for the job. All these years later, putty remains the most
compatible, but I can't figure out how to use it locally on Ubuntu/bash for
Windows (if I can get an ssh server working, I could just start a loopback
session and use that). For now, I'm using cmd.exe and conemu.

------
GrinningFool
This is really cool and it's clear that a lot of work went into it. I've used
it a bit and it's generally solid.

I've been looking for improved terminal clients for years. To that end, I have
a simple benchmark that I run:

    
    
        find / 
    
    

Then repeat the same within a tmux session. In both cases I check to see if I
can interrupt the output with Ctrl+C.

Hyper on linux under X actually stops rendering the output very quickly, but
all subsequent input is ignored. The tmux case was the same. In addition, CPU
usage spiked to 2 procs each @ 100%. Interrupting the shell was not possible
with Ctrl+C or other means, though I was able to `SIGKILL` it.

This particular test is my personal benchmark of whether I can use a terminal
- because nothing is more frustrating than having to kill an entire session
because of a typo or bad command that generates a lot of output. Too, clients
that struggle with this also have a tendency to slowly render changing curses
layouts on large terminals - such as when resizing tmux panes, or rendering
large amounts of scrolling content in a sub-region of the terminal.

This is a simple case, and many native clients struggle with it as well. So
far, although it's not my most-favorite to use, `konsole` is the only one that
handles this well.

~~~
stcredzero
_To that end, I have a simple benchmark that I run:_

    
    
        find / 
    

Well crap. Years ago during an phone interview for a position that wasn't
going to use Python, I was discussing that the current python script was
exponential, then I wondered what would happen if I just let it run. It very
quickly completely froze my laptop. In VisualWorks Smalltalk, I would have
been able to Ctrl-Y interrupt into the "emergency evaluator." Python has
nothing like an "emergency evaluator." How uncivilized of it! Interpretation
of my interviewer: I am a stupid fake programmer person who doesn't understand
exponential time/space complexity. _[sigh]_ \-- No I just don't understand why
someone would build a tool like that! I guess I was spoiled.

~~~
qwertyuiop924
And C-c didn't work? You must have let it run a _really_ long time. I'm
surprised it didn't error out.

~~~
stcredzero
_You must have let it run a really long time._

All of about 5 seconds.

------
the_mitsuhiko
And I was hoping that was referring to this hyper:
[http://hyper.rs/](http://hyper.rs/)

~~~
sdegutis
Typesafe HTTP implementation? Meh. I go back and forth on stringly typed vs
strong typing. Just this weekend I wrote an app in Objective-C instead of
Swift, and it's already close enough to 1.0 that I can start using it myself.
I originally tried to do it in Swift but the IDE support is just way too
lacking and buggy (still!) compared to ObjC. Point being, string-typing and
dynamic typing aren't really all that terrible as I keep thinking they are. It
gets the job done. Sure, something will always be better. But I've given up at
aiming at perfectionism in programming. There's no such thing as The Perfect
Language / Paradigm / Type System / etc.(TM). I'm too old and tired to keep
chasing that rainbow. Pretty sure the pot of gold's in front of me all along
and I keep just not noticing it and tripping over it.

~~~
icholy
> But I've given up at aiming at perfectionism in programming.

Optional typing is the sweet spot.

~~~
mirekrusin
I agree, the next missing bit is runtime structural typing (not optional of
course) that allows constructs like:

```

const whatIsFoo = match (foo) {

    
    
      case : nil : "nothing, really"
    
      case : string : "it's a string"
    
      case : number | boolean : "it's bool or number"
    
      case [ head, ...tail ] : string[] : `it's array of strings with head ${head} and tail ${tail.join(', ')}` 
    
      case { value } : { type: 'NodeFoo' } : `it's Node Foo with value ${value}`
    
      default: "well, something else."
    

}

```

~~~
bandrami
If only there were a decades-old system that allowed that[1]

1:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Lisp_Object_System](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Lisp_Object_System)

------
runarberg
> We are shipping a fix for a very common issue: if you're using a _foreign
> keyboard_ , such as Portuguese, Norwegian, Swedish etc, you weren't able to
> type some characters like á, ä, ~ and so on. That's not the case anymore!

emphasis mine.

I have to say I'm pretty tired of this attitude that the whole world should
use the anglo-centric defaults (but in case you won't we add support for you
later).

Regrettably most of us developers (even those of us who live in non-english
speaking counties and don't speak english natively) seem to just "settle" for
the english keyboard layouts when we are developing. We tell our self that the
english layout is "superior for programming". Perhaps we are correct (I doubt
we are), but that is irrelevant. When we think like that we are causing
accessibility problems to a _huge_ portion of the users of our products.

What bothers me most, as an Icelandic developer who prefers my native keyboard
layout, is how we shun ISO third level shifts[1]. For example, when I type
TILDE (U+007E; ~), I press and hold the third level shift (remapped to <Caps
Lock>; traditionally <Alt Gr>), press and release <?>, and release the third
level shift. Most English speaking developers use the ANSI keyboard layout[2],
which historically doesn't have a notion of third level shift. Mac OS X is a
terrible perpetrator by mapping the third level shift to the <⌥ option> key,
which also serves as a modifier. I never know when I type COMMERCIAL AT
(U+0040; @) (<Third Level Shift> \+ Q) whether I will input the character or
quit the program.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO/IEC_9995#Levels_.28.E2.80....](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO/IEC_9995#Levels_.28.E2.80.9Cunshifted.E2.80.9D_.E2.80.9Cshifted.E2.80.9D.2C_.E2.80.9CAltGr.E2.80.9D.29)

[2]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout#/media/File:AN...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout#/media/File:ANSI_Keyboard_Layout_Diagram_with_Form_Factor.svg)

\---

Edit: Formatting

------
thenomad
Erm... What is it?

I've clicked through several pages and still don't know, aside from the fact
that apparently it extends the command line in some way.

But I might just be missing something.

~~~
bmurphy1976
It says right at the top of the home page, it's a Terminal emulator, it just
happens to be written with JavaScript and HTML.

It would be nice of the title of the HN post said this (Hyper 1.0 Released, A
Terminal Emulator built using Web Technologies), but it's easy to figure out
once you go to the home or github page.

I fault the OP for the poor title, not the project.

~~~
thenomad
You're absolutely right - I missed that.

BTW, it might just be the fact I have scripts blocked, but it doesn't appear
to say that on the homepage at hyper.is - just the Github page.

------
dlbucci
Windows support is really appreciated! I just switched from a MacBook to a
Surface Book, and the biggest pain point has been finding a good terminal to
replace iTerm2. I'll definitely try this when I get home!

~~~
rc_bhg
The bash shell that comes with Git for Windows is the best terminal on
Windows. [https://git-for-windows.github.io/](https://git-for-
windows.github.io/)

~~~
Klathmon
I'm actually using the bash that's bundled with git-for-windows as the shell
in Hyper and it works great.

Just kind of pointed it to that bash for easy switch and didn't really see a
reason to try and find anything else.

~~~
uhryks
May I ask what your launch options are? I've spend hours trying to wire up
these two without success...

~~~
Klathmon
Yeah, the only thing I changed is the `shell` key in the .hyper.js file to
point directly to the bash.exe that's bundled with git for windows.

    
    
        // the shell to run when spawning a new session (i.e. /usr/local/bin/fish)
        // if left empty, your system's login shell will be used by default
        shell: 'C:/Program Files/Git/bin/bash.exe',
    

If you want, here is a link to my full .hyper.js config, i haven't really done
anything else except change the shell, font, font-size, and plugins.

[https://gist.github.com/Klathmon/355386261e4477d9b6ee237019c...](https://gist.github.com/Klathmon/355386261e4477d9b6ee237019c38951)

~~~
uhryks
Looks like I had been pointing at the wrong bash exe the whole time... Thanks!

------
beardicus
I tried hyper a week or two ago. It's fun and nice... zippy enough in everyday
use and fairly pretty. But I had problems pasting commands into it, and it
seems incapable of remembering multi-window layouts between sessions.

But, everybody has their own list of must-haves and deal-breakers. I'm sure
hyper 1.0.0 does enough for a significant number of people out there. Congrats
to the team.

~~~
bmurphy1976
I've been using it since I saw this post. Impressions so far:

1\. It's actually not that zippy. Do a "find /" and watch it lock up.

2\. Rendering is very glitchy. Resizing the window seems to cause all hell to
break loose for me and I have to restart to get things working again.

3\. There are hot key problems. Sometimes hot keys (i.e. COMMAND-1 open tab 1,
COMMAND-2 open tab 2) don't work, sometimes they do. Clicking in the window
makes them work (temporarily) but doing some other stuff can break that again.

4\. Sometimes it seems like I'm focused ON that tab, not IN the tab and I have
to use my mouse fix that. That's a problem for something that's supposed to be
keyboard driven.

Edit:

5\. I tried to exit the application and now I'm stuck in an infinite modal
dialog "uncaught exception" loop.

It looks like a very promising application, but a replacement for iTerm 2 it
is not. This feels like this should be a 0.10 release and not a 1.0 release to
me. This app is not robust enough to justify 1.0. :(

~~~
tyingq
I've had good luck with wetty:
[https://github.com/krishnasrinivas/wetty](https://github.com/krishnasrinivas/wetty)

It seems reasonably stable and fast, I suspect because it leverages the hterm
terminal emulator that's built into ChromeOS. May not work on Windows or OSX
though.

------
ksec
A 50MB download ( zipped ) for an Terminal App. 64MB for Slack on Windows.

150MB+ when installed, Few hundred MB Ram when running.

And just like Web Browsers, lot of little lock up and Jank.

Seriously I dont mind Apps with Web Technologies, but these problems needs to
be taken into account for improvement. Opera, before switching to Chrome /
Blink, were an Full Browser, with Email, RSS Reader, all packed under 11MB.

~~~
jakebasile
I'm curious, on what modern computer would 150MB cause storage issues?

~~~
arsenico
For work I am running a 13" MPBr with 128GB SSD. 150MB for a terminal app
is... I don't know. iTerm is 14MB.

------
debaserab2
Terminal is one of those mission critical apps that I must be able to depend
on at all times. The last thing I want is for my terminal program itself to be
leaking memory all over the place which seems to be common with electron type
apps.

Dependability has to come before the bells and whistles and this appears to be
a long ways out just skimming through the amount of bugs that are caught in
this comments section.

------
tlrobinson
I tried switching to Hyper from iTerm 2 and found it a bit too sluggish with
no real advantages over iTerm (but I haven't tried any extensions)

I'd probably use it on Windows though.

------
component
Zeit team is amazing, thier OSS is examplary; what they've achieved/ing in
relatively short time is astounding. I highly recommend their blog [1], an
absolute joy to read.

Congrats to the team and all the contributors.

[1] [https://zeit.co/blog/](https://zeit.co/blog/)

------
amingilani
I'm incredibly confused about why I should switch from iTerm. If you've been
using Hyper, can you tell me why you switched and what was better?

~~~
ryanSrich
\- looks nicer

\- easier to customize (at least for me)

\- runs super smooth (not that iTerm was slow or anything)

\- I'd have to confirm, but a lot syntax highlighting and things that I just
want to "work" out of the box seemed more applicable to Hyper than iTerm

\- extensions (not sure if iTerms extension community could rival npm)

~~~
fiddlerwoaroof
Does it automatically recognize divisions printed by programs running in the
terminal and use that to determine what text to select? (i.e. if I do a
vertical split in vim, does it restrict text selection to one side or the
other of the split?

------
TheCoreh
Yay! My favorite new feature is "vibrancy" using the modern OS X API for that.
Terminal.app still uses Quartz filters for the blur effect, which while more
flexible offers way slower performance whenever there's something animated on
the background, like a video playing.

------
kkirsche
Looks really cool but I'd want to better understand how a web technology
console application would fare performance and stability wise compared to
terminal.app, iTerm 2 and other console applications. Looks cool though and
congrats to the team on hitting 1.0.0

~~~
cygned
I have been using using Hyper kinda since the beginning and eventually
switched back to iTerm because it's way faster if you use it all day long.

Maybe they improved performance with this version, I will see.

~~~
sdegutis
I tried iTerm and then Hyper, and didn't really see how either benefited me
over Terminal.app so I stuck with that. But these days I do most of my
development work inside Emacs, and the vast majority of my Terminal.app usage
has been replaced by either a first-class Emacs plugin (like Magit[0] for git)
or Eshell[1] within Emacs.

[0]: [https://magit.vc/](https://magit.vc/)

[1]:
[https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/eshell.html](https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/eshell.html)

~~~
tlrobinson
The main thing for me is split panes, but I don't primarily use an editor like
Emacs that can do split panes, and I never bothered to learn tmux (iTerm does
have neat tmux integration though)

~~~
sdegutis
Ah right, split panes are pretty nifty. Very easy to do in Emacs and
convenient too. When I'm using Terminal.app, I just use two windows and place
them side-by-side if needed. But most of the time a single windows suffice for
the small things I'm doing.

------
mevile
I've been very surprised so far by how little memory and how performant this
terminal is even though it's written in JavaScript and runs on electron. All
the other electron apps I know of are kind of known to be performance hogs
(atom, slack). So it's refreshing to see something neat like this that also
works well.

~~~
ggregoire
VSCode is probably the best example of performant Electron app.

~~~
Tsarbomb
Truth.

Every time there is a thread about VSCode or Atom, you always get people
asking why does VS Code run so well while Atom is sluggish.

------
qwertyuiop924
Why? I don't need a hyper extensible terminal emulator. All I need is some
form of customization (so I can use solarized: I happen to like it), the
ability to select fonts (Terminus is the best font, by the way), and the
ability to produce Unicode characters properly (and even that is optional).
Oh, and VT-100 emulation at the very least. That's just kind of expected.

URxvt, XTerm, etc. do this very well, and they're also quite fast. Why would I
switch to an implementation that is demonstrably worse at everything I care
about, and better at things that don't matter? Do I just really hate my DRAM,
and want to see it under constant max use?

------
segphault
I find the idea interesting, but the execution leaves much to be desired. I'm
using it on Windows and some of the basic readline shortcuts don't appear to
work correctly (e.g. ctrl+a is doing select all instead of moving the cursor
to the beginning of the line.) It also doesn't seem to have any mouse support,
like the ability to scroll or resize panes in tmux. There's a very real need
for better terminal emulation on Windows, but this doesn't seem to deliver.

------
52-6F-62
I’ve been using Hyper on and off for a while now. I recently returned to zsh
in iTerm2 for the same reasons many others mentioned here. It _works_.

I still do toy with Hyper from time to time. A feature I do like is the
hotkey-enabled pane-splitting. CMD+D to open a vertical pane. CMD+SHIFT+D to
open a horizontal pane. CMD+W closes them — though I wish this option would
prompt as I’ve accidentally closed panes a number of times by a poorly-timed
keystroke. For somebody who doesn’t use swap files with VIM, this can be a
killer.

I am very much looking forward to installing this on my Windows machine
tonight, however. ConEmu is a beast, but sometimes I just want quick, simple
access to a text editor or a few commands in a familiar environment.

Some days jumping into ConEmu feels like an alien world (especially when it
comes to setup/options), and Powershell just so different from what I work in
most of the time.

The bit of crossover, even if there are a few sacrifices, is appreciated as an
option here.

~~~
lkesteloot
> I’ve accidentally closed panes a number of times by a poorly-timed
> keystroke.

PSA: In iTerm you can hit CMD+Z within a few seconds to unclose a tab or
window.

~~~
52-6F-62
Thanks for the tip. That will be useful.

------
otabdeveloper
The 'rewrite everything in Javascript' hysteria reminds me of the 'rewrite
everything in Java' hysteria we saw a couple of decades ago.

I wonder if it will end the same way. Will Javascript eventually go on to die
where all languages go to die -- as as enterprise backend language?

------
fvargas
I tried Hyper out a while back because I thought the customizability offered
interesting options and the ability to have terminal and browser tabs
literally side by side, in the same window, had the potential for a good
workflow.

I ended up switching back to iTerm2 because encountering minor bugs was a
frequent enough occurrence and iTerm2 works perfectly well for me.

I'm now curious what people who have been using Hyper consistently think about
its usability and whether it's worth it to switch over? For me, worth it means
at least matching iTerm2 in basic functionality and utility, having no
noticeable performance issues, and not being a high battery drain. Thoughts?

------
mamcx
I have a idea for a kind of terminal (but not a terminal emulator) more in the
style of ipython. But the trouble is that multi platform is complicated.

Is possible to have a _fast_ html rendered just for the UI and use native code
for the rest?

~~~
fifafu
Sure, with Electron/Node you can easily do that:
[https://nodejs.org/api/addons.html](https://nodejs.org/api/addons.html)

A good example for a performant Electron/Node application is Microsoft VSCode

~~~
mamcx
Mmm... maybe I was not clear.

I like how html/css work for build the UI, but wish not to use node at all.
Also, exist a engine more light and fast than webkit?

------
nkkollaw
This is amazing. It looks 100 times better than anything available.

It doesn't have tab reordering, nor "close other tabs"/"close tabs on the
right", but I'm sure there are plugins for that.

------
rhabarba
This should be the default terminal software for all IoT devices. >:)

------
Animats
Is this what used to be HyperTerminal?

I thought this was about Hyper, the Rust crate for HTTP functions.[1] That's
at 0.9.14 and has major outstanding bug reports. If that had reached 1.0.0,
that would be significant.

[1] [https://crates.io/crates/hyper](https://crates.io/crates/hyper)

------
mkishi
It feels pretty performant and I don't mind the extra ram usage, however, I
can't afford the constant 10+% cpu usage. Even when it's just sitting there,
it's constantly eating tons of cycles.

Is that a problem exclusive to the Windows version? Is there any setting I
should tweak?

------
hyperhopper
Funny this comes out today, I was looking for a good terminal that would look
decent when used with bash on ubuntu on windows. I tried xming and urxvt but
fonts and colors were a nightmare, maybe this will be better.

------
baronseng
Just tried in windows and compare it to cmder by opening a small json file in
vim. cmder is much quicker rendering the next page of code. I guess is still
much more good looking than cmder though.

------
rawfan
So let me get this straight. This is a mini-webserver written in Javascript
running the terminal as a webapp in a mini-webbrowser, right? This makes sense
why?

On the other hand: My favorite iOS SSH/Mosh client seems to be built on top of
this and it's awesome.

~~~
cookiecaper
It makes sense because JavaScript has, through several bizarre turns of
events, become the _language du jour_ , which means all sort of clueless
people are falling over themselves to abuse it in increasingly convoluted
ways, so that the clueless people in corporate HR who've been told "We need
someone who is a JavaScript rockstar!" can be wowed by the description of some
nightmarish contraption that "really takes insane JavaScript chops".

Language fads are _very_ tiring.

~~~
VeejayRampay
You know what's tiring? People getting out of their way to gratuitously
criticize the collective effort of a coordinated group of passionate people
who just want to have fun reinventing the wheel.

~~~
nix0n
> passionate people who just want to have fun reinventing the wheel

Maybe instead of building square wheels they should work on improving some of
the existing round wheels.

~~~
zeven7
Some people make round wheels better. Some people try to create a better wheel
than a round one. Both types are usually good for society. The former is most
likely to yield any results at all; the latter, when it yields any results, is
most likely to produce massive steps forward.

Where would we be if Einstein had spent all his time trying to improve
Newton's gravity rather than reinventing it?

~~~
valarauca1

        Where would we be if Einstein had spent all his time
        trying to improve Newton's gravity rather than
        reinventing it?
    

Einstein did just set out to improve Newtonian Mechanics. Special Relativity
is just Newtonian Mechanics over the Lorentz Transform.

General Relativity is the implication of Special Relativity being true,
generalized for all observers.

Einstein's approach was very much step 1, just repeated 2-3 times.

Special Relativity didn't necessarily destroy Newton's gravity. To be
generalized in GR gravity had to stop being force. It was just a natural
implication of a prior step.

The idea you can chase a total alien solution nobody supports and pull
complete magic out of thin air is rarely true. Normally it is just a myth
created by people who don't actually understand the solution or process that
attained it.

~~~
zeven7
General relativity was seen as a _huge_ leap forward at the time, and it still
is today. I offer two quotes in support of this:

"As an older frield I must advise you against [generalizing relativity to
incorporate gravity] for in the first place you will not succeed, and even if
you succeed, no one will believe you." \- Max Planck to Einstein, 2 years
before Einstein succeeded. It was a big deal to even attempt to do this, and
people tried to talk Einstein out of it.

And why did Planck say no one would believe Einstein? Because Einstein was
trying to do something fundamentally different; he was trying to create a new
kind of wheel.

"Newton, forgive me." \- Albert Einstein -- why ask for forgiveness?

Einstein's role was something quite different from the role that most
physicists play. Most physicists add small refinements to existing theories.
Einstein upended quite a lot of existing physics and replaced it with
something new. Newton saw gravity as action at a distance. Einstein showed
that it was something quite different.

~~~
cookiecaper
Einstein got there by starting with the conventional models and knowing it
didn't fit, and working on a way to make it fit.

Einstein didn't start out in left field, he didn't set out to invent a new
wheel. He just saw some problems in the old one, and suggested an updated
wheel that would resolve them. That's the difference. One is being contrarian
or experimenting on their own, which is not necessarily wrong and can
certainly be useful experience to draw on, but it's just not likely to yield
large advancements on its own.

Large advancements occur when someone is current with the cutting edge,
accepting of the established truths, and still striving to solve the larger
puzzle (which may involve rotating the puzzle pieces that make up parts of the
"established truths" \-- but you can't get there if you don't have the pieces
at your disposal).

Do you suggest that these people set out to make a great terminal emulator,
and were eventually driven into the arms of JavaScript as the one true answer
to the fundamental problem?

I think it's more likely that they said "Let's try to do this thing that's
been done hundreds of times ... IN JAVASCRIPT!!!" And again, there's not
anything wrong with that _per se_. It just doesn't make a good value
proposition when you're trying to convince users to use your product.

------
simonebrunozzi
One of the worst possible things: to get a sense of what the hell Hyper is,
you need to scroll down and find it.

I really don't understand why their first line isn't: "Hyper is a ..."

~~~
mst
Because we're looking at a link to release notes, which I would expect the
hyper devs expected people to come to -after- looking at the project page.

One of those situations where submissions being a single URL isn't quite
ideal.

------
Zekio
uses quite a bit of cpu on my little dual core i5, terminal looks great tho

EDIT:

Also who came up with using the hotkeys (Alt + Ctrl + tab) & (Alt + Ctrl +
Shift + tab), How are you even supposed to use those O.o

------
IncRnd
If you choose to install this via homebrew, be aware that there are actually
two hypers that can easily be installed.

This Terminal Emulator: brew cask install hyper

Docker Hosting: brew install hyper

------
hhsnopek
As much as I love this project, the commit messages and release notes are
terrible for figuring out what's been fixed. Actually the only way I was able
to track bugs was by watching the repo and seeing everything or checking in on
an issue every so often. For releases they've streamlined it but I still have
to dive into the code between releases to find fixes and reverts.

I've switched back to iterm2 due to these two issues which can easily be fixed
by the maintainer(s)

------
trm42
Looks cool, but for some weird reason I was expecting something related to
Apple's HyperCard <3 :D

------
smlacy
Fails my standard "Too many clicks to understand what this is" test.

Posted link has virtually no description of what the project is.

Going to the root of the github repo has release notes and with the most
detailed description as "HTML/CSS/JS Terminal" but burned into a PNG file.

Best description of the product is on "hyper.is" in an animated GIF form.

People working on project like this need to understand that without a
reasonable textual description of their product, outlining basic features and
benefits over other existing systems, that the uptake is going to be very,
very low.

~~~
darrelld
I wish more projects would adopt this mentality. I feel like there was a time
whenever you went to a project page the first thing you would find was a
description and how it was helpful, followed by screenshots and a quick start
guide.

Nowadays they all just tell you what was in the latest release, or give some
instructions on how to install it without telling me why I should even bother
take time out of my day to install it.

~~~
baldfat
It's the version release notes

------
tomc1985
What's startup time like? Is it instant?

------
carlosdp
Why is there no "clear" command?

------
wildchild
It's a nonsense.

------
jredwards
Why do I want this?

------
bfrog
I mean, I don't get how your supposed to run all these web browser based apps
on a mac, when you know, the default mac has 8gb... chrome alone is taking up
half that already.

~~~
Retra
My Chrome is only using 200 MB + ~100 MB per tab, depending on the page size.
It's a lot, but not a constraining amount.

